# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  أفراح وتهاني نزفها لمقام صاحب العصر والزمان عج

## رامي مهدي محمد

:smug: 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد       وعجل فرجهم
متباركين شبكتنا الحبيبة
متباركين أعضائنا الأعزاء بمولد 
نبي الرحمة وهادي الأمة وحبيب وصفي ونجيب الله أبي القاسم محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه واله


باسمي واسماء الأعضاء جميعا وأهلينا 
نتقدم بالتهاني والتبريكات لمقام صاحب العصر والزمان عج بمناسبة المولد الشريف
جعلنا الله من خدامكم والذابين عنكم سيدي والمستشهدين بين يديك
متباركين جميعا..
خير الأعمال في هذه الليلة وغد الاكثار من الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------

